# une colonne du multitouch de l'ipad ne répond pas



## batafra29 (4 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

en ouvrant mon ipad, je me suis rendu compte qu'une colonne d'applications ne réagissait plus du tout , celle à gauche en le tenant verticalement  où est situé "messages" "maps" si on n'a rien modifié ; en le tenant horizontalement, c'est cette fois la ligne du haut qui ne répond plus donc le problème est situé précisément sur cette partie ( d'environ 1 cm) ça réagit aux alentours et sur le reste de l'écran

après avoir redémarré, nettoyé au chiffon, restauré, rien n'y fait  
je requière donc votre aide pour tenter de résoudre le problème !
Merci d'avance


----------



## Simbouesse (4 Juillet 2012)

ça sent le problème matériel à plein nez...

C'est un iPad 3 ?
Si oui, tu es encore sous garantie, donc je te conseille vivement d'aller voir ton vendeur ou dans un Apple Store si tu en as un sous la main !


----------



## batafra29 (4 Juillet 2012)

oui je pense aussi

C'est un iPad 2 mais il a moins de 2 mois donc je pense que la garantie fonctionne encore et je vais surement devoir y faire appel .
Je vais le laisser se reposer quelque temps pour voir si la situation s'améliore


----------



## Simbouesse (4 Juillet 2012)

S'il a moins de 2 mois, acheté neuf, alors il est sous garantie bien sûr !
(je demandais pour le nouvel iPad car, étant sorti il y a moins d'un an, il était sous garantie à coup sûr).

Très sincèrement, je serai à ta place, je ferai une sauvegarde sur iTunes du contenu de ton iPad, et j'irai directement l'échanger contre un neuf !

Tu l'as acheté où ?


----------



## batafra29 (4 Juillet 2012)

Dacodac 

le seul problème est le site d'achat !
C'est un site de partenaire d'entreprises où avec des points on peut acheter les produits mais il n'y a aucun service après vente du coup, je me dirigerais vers un revendeur agréé, enfin je trouverais bien


----------



## Simbouesse (4 Juillet 2012)

Et bien si tu as une facture avec ton nom, la date d'achat etc. tu devrais pouvoir t'en sortir chez un revendeur ou dans un Apple Store !


----------



## batafra29 (5 Juillet 2012)

et bien plus qu'à trouver un revendeur !
la zone ne réagit toujours pas


----------



## Kevin.drt (12 Juillet 2012)

_On en ai ton probleme?

Je suis assez d'accord avec les collegues, Go SAV car meme si le probleme de colonne disparait ( ce que je doute ), il ne sera pas impossible qu'il revienne plus tard & tu ne sera peux etre plus sous garenti...

Voici le lien APR_


----------



## cowpilot (12 Juillet 2012)

J'ai eu le même problème avec un iPod touch. C'est sans issue: sav. Le mien avait été acheté aux USA par un copain, je n'aueu aucun problème chez des techniciens agréés. Je n'ai même pas eu besoin de la facture, ils retrouvent tout avec le numéro iPod après la prise en,charge sav sur le site apple.


----------

